# San Jose's 20th Annual Blvd Nights .... White Road Cruising ---- August 24th 2013



## sjblvdnights (May 15, 2013)

It Started the summer of 1993 on the Streets of East Side San Jose. Lowriders and Gente came from all over the Bay Area to Cruise White Road in ESSJ.... The streets were packed its been many years of good times. Well this August 24th marks 20 years of Blvd Nights. Come out for good times and cruise White Rd. Keep the Peace on the Blvd Thank you


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:h5:


My peepz hit me up..Im right there


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


> It Started the summer of 1993 on the Streets of East Side San Jose. Lowriders and Gente came from all over the Bay Area to Cruise White Road in ESSJ.... The streets were packed its been many years of good times. Well this August 24th marks 20 years of Blvd Nights. Come out for good times and cruise White Rd. Keep the Peace on the Blvd Thank you


T.T.T 4 SAN JO


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

bump to the top for big SANJO BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## sjblvdnights (May 15, 2013)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


T.T.T


----------



## sjblvdnights (May 15, 2013)

_*TTT*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## gus65ss (Jul 10, 2009)

T.T.T :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BUMP!!..*_


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

sjblvdnights said:


>


 bump this back up TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

sjblvdnights said:


>


 TTT LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## sjblvdnights (May 15, 2013)

_*ttt*_


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR SJ BLVD NIGHTS CRUISING NIGHT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here's a video I took back in 2009 enjoy..Part-1






"JLLP"*_


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*Here's a video I took back in 2009 enjoy..Part-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link no worky


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

It only can be seen on a desktop or laptop..thats how bad ass the video is..needs to be seen on a bigger screeen..:thumbsup: jp

Sorry it cant be seen on mobile..


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Here's a another video I took back in 2009 enjoy..Part-2 Needs to be seen on a desktop/laptop..






"JLLP"*_


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Got question is there going to be a 2nd Blvd Nights in June? I know last year there were two BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

BUMP THIS TTT


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

knightbandit88 said:


> Got question is there going to be a 2nd Blvd Nights in June? I know last year there were two BLVD NIGHTS


I havnt heard anything.. Ill ask n let you know


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

knightbandit88 said:


> Got question is there going to be a 2nd Blvd Nights in June? I know last year there were two BLVD NIGHTS


JUST ONE THIS YEAR


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

SJDEUCE said:


> JUST ONE THIS YEAR


 the guy who threw the one in June is a Asshole fornot doin it this year


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT LETS KEEP IT TRUE STREET CRUISING LIKE ON THE BLVD NIGHTS FLYER ALL RIDES ON THE ROAD BOTH DIRECTIONS AND NOT JUST KEEP THEM PARKED


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*~TTT~*_


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT WERES ALL OUR LOCAL CAR CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR BAYAREA CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR CENTRAL VALLEY CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR CENTRAL COAST CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR HOPPERS AT? WERES ALL OUR TRUE CRUISERS AT? LETS ALL UNITE NO DRAMA LEAVE ALL THAT SHIT AT HOME LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME AND CRUISE IF YOU HAVE HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT TOO LETS SEE THEM NOSE UP AND HOP PLZ HELP SPREAD WORD TO OTHER CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


TTT 4 SAN JO


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR SAN JO


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Lets cruise white road like back then


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> TTT WERES ALL OUR LOCAL CAR CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR BAYAREA CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR CENTRAL VALLEY CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR CENTRAL COAST CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT? WERES ALL OUR HOPPERS AT? WERES ALL OUR TRUE CRUISERS AT? LETS ALL UNITE NO DRAMA LEAVE ALL THAT SHIT AT HOME LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME AND CRUISE IF YOU HAVE HOPPERS BRING THEM OUT TOO LETS SEE THEM NOSE UP AND HOP PLZ HELP SPREAD WORD TO OTHER CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS


U LEFT OUT..THE 209..CENTRAL.VALLEY..MOTOWN CALIFAZ...HECK WE RIDE OUT WHEREVER.....:biggrin:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

lol Johnny never that I got love for 209 riders I mentioned the Central Valley but I meant the whole Central Valley all area codes out there including Motown 209 but I know you guys are always down to ride and come down to cruise and have a good time TTT LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD ONE


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> lol Johnny never that I got love for 209 riders I mentioned the Central Valley but I meant the whole Central Valley all area codes out there including Motown 209 but I know you guys are always down to ride and come down to cruise and have a good time TTT LETS MAKE THIS A GOOD ONE


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

BUMP THIS BACK TTT WERES ALL THE TRUE RIDERS AT? COME JOIN US AND BRING YOUR RIDES OUT FOR BLVD NIGHTS CRUISE NIGHT THIS IS ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT AND EVERYONE ALWAYS HAS A GOOD TIME IT DONT MATTER WERE YOUR FROM COME JOIN US THE ONLY THING WE ASK IS KEEP IT SAFE OUT AND KEEP THE DRAMA AND THE GANG SHIT AT HOME AND RESPECT EACHOTHER AND EVERYONE OUT THERE AND HAVE COMMON SENSE WELL BEING OUT THERE CRUISING THERE ARE LITTLE KIDS THAT ARE GANNA BE OUT THERE WITH THERE FAMILYS CANT WAIT FOR THIS DAY TO COME


----------



## mrgus408 (May 1, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

l'll be there cruising with the fam


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT A GOOD ONE


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hell ya this is my favorite cruise night of the year. I told my homie to bring out his 62 and my 2 homies with 65s.. cant wait


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

I ain't missin this one! I missed out on the last few years. I'll be there in my car or someone else's car haha! This is not just a San Jose tradition, this is a Northern California tradition! Rides from all over come out! Lets keep it peaceful and hit switches and ride all night! The best part is that our car show is the next day! I'm ridin all weekend! Frisco to San Jo to Fremont! 

~TTT~


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SJRaider18 said:


> Hell ya this is my favorite cruise night of the year. I told my homie to bring out his 62 and my 2 homies with 65s.. cant wait


 hell yea bro tell your homies to bring there rides out to cruise tell them all we need all the rides out there lets fill up the streets and do some real cruising just like the flyer shows both sides filled up on the street and not just stay parked it a cruise night TTT


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/

Blvd nights 2011


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

ciscosfc said:


> I ain't missin this one! I missed out on the last few years. I'll be there in my car or someone else's car haha! This is not just a San Jose tradition, this is a Northern California tradition! Rides from all over come out! Lets keep it peaceful and hit switches and ride all night! The best part is that our car show is the next day! I'm ridin all weekend! Frisco to San Jo to Fremont!
> 
> ~TTT~


WELL SAID HOMIE!


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

Does the city allow this cruise or is it just a spread the word tradition? Just wondering cause I want to go


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cant wait. hope pd dont shut it down


----------



## 56CHEVY (Jun 18, 2012)

gmo442 said:


> Cant wait. hope pd dont shut it down



That what I was wondering. Would suck to go there and get impounded


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

56CHEVY said:


> That what I was wondering. Would suck to go there and get impounded


 you will be good bro come out and have a good time cruising the sj pd are very low on officers compare to how many they use to have they are not tripping on us lowriders they are more worried about more serious stuff like crimes and serious calls that has nothing to do with lowriders as long as were good out there not causing trouble getting into fights and fighting with each other showing respect to each other and other car clubs that are going to be out there were all good every year this is always a good turn out and more and more people come out to have a good time and cruise TTT!!!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> you will be good bro come out and have a good time cruising the sj pd are very low on officers compare to how many they use to have they are not tripping on us lowriders they are more worried about more serious stuff like crimes and serious calls that has nothing to do with lowriders as long as were good out there not causing trouble getting into fights and fighting with each other showing respect to each other and other car clubs that are going to be out there were all good every year this is always a good turn out and more and more people come out to have a good time and cruise TTT!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> you will be good bro come out and have a good time cruising the sj pd are very low on officers compare to how many they use to have they are not tripping on us lowriders they are more worried about more serious stuff like crimes and serious calls that has nothing to do with lowriders as long as were good out there not causing trouble getting into fights and fighting with each other showing respect to each other and other car clubs that are going to be out there were all good every year this is always a good turn out and more and more people come out to have a good time and cruise TTT!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Just cruizing this year no meet at sjbj 5 oclock get toghether


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

BRINGING THIS BACK TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

jando said:


> Just cruizing this year no meet at sjbj 5 oclock get toghether


 I agreed with you I say we all just cruise cause if we meet up and kick back too long thats when all the dumb fucks might start showing up and doing dumb shit and it is a cruise night not a kick back in the parking lot all night event or if we do meet up cut the kick back time down and when we leave to start cruising the rest of the time no kick back in another parking lot just Pure hardcore non stop on the road cruising like back in the days TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> I agreed with you I say we all just cruise cause if we meet up and kick back too long thats when all the dumb fucks might start showing up and doing dumb shit and it is a cruise night not a kick back in the parking lot all night event or if we do meet up cut the kick back time down and when we leave to start cruising the rest of the time no kick back in another parking lot just Pure hardcore non stop on the road cruising like back in the days TTT


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Really no meet up? So cruizing zone is gna be white n downtown? Sounds kind of disorganized
,
You guys have people coming in from out of town that aren't familiar with san jose.. you guys should have a meet up place for them

The meet up at Vitos on white was cool, but guess we will find everyone out there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WHOZ ESJMAMI....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*BUMP....*_


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHOZ ESJMAMI....


Steph... wassup John :nicoderm:


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

~esjmami~ said:


> Really no meet up? So cruizing zone is gna be white n downtown? Sounds kind of disorganized
> ,
> You guys have people coming in from out of town that aren't familiar with san jose.. you guys should have a meet up place for them
> 
> The meet up at Vitos on white was cool, but guess we will find everyone out there[/QUOTE


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea my thread was misunderstood I meant that we shoud meet up 5 oclock at sjbj again like last year we,need the parking lot pre show to see the cars hopping and 3 wheeling you do that on the blvrd and its a wrap police gona hate


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

~esjmami~ said:


> Really no meet up? So cruizing zone is gna be white n downtown? Sounds kind of disorganized
> ,
> You guys have people coming in from out of town that aren't familiar with san jose.. you guys should have a meet up place for them
> 
> The meet up at Vitos on white was cool, but guess we will find everyone out there


CRUISING STRIP IS ON WHITE ROAD BETWEEN STORY ROAD AND ALUM ROCK I HEARD,JUST LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> CRUISING STRIP IS ON WHITE ROAD BETWEEN STORY ROAD AND ALUM ROCK I HEARD,JUST LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL.


It is but people will still go downtown to the dog (wienersnitchzel) if there's no meet up place.. I just want to know where its goin to be so when we head out there I know where we are going 1st


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Me too I wana know where to go im comming from modesto and dont no san jo I think we shoud all meet somewhere and start the lowrider scene early last year was my first time to go for boulevard nights I had a great time but just cruizing this year I dont think is gona be the same


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JUST SAW THIS POST..WHAT U GUYS THINK....SOUNDS RUE HUH....i thought about this one for a min. dippin is coming bacc but it will NEVER be like how it was in the 80's and 90's out here in cali.
1 reason,alot of people now are trying to build frame off,chrome everything cars. thinking a car will take a year to build, that years easily turns into 3+. we all know about 5 or 6 people personally that are doing that now!! even my car went from a 1 years build to a 3 year build. shops lag,people flake, and $$ dosent flow like it did in the 90's.
2. the internet, websites like this one and a couple others have turned some people into :internet" riders instead of street riders.
3.Harley's-enough said.
4.people worried about getting ticcets. most of which are fix it ticcets(if all your paper work is right)
people use to bring at their cars every weekend. from primered g bodys on spokes to clean chevys. now, it seems like most people have spme kind of lame excuse(i dont wanna get my chrome undercarriage dirty, my paint job cost $????,etc) 
man, just bring the cars out and lets ride!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TO THE PINCHE TOP......


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Pretty sure hella people gonna meet up at sjbj on story n white anyways for those coming out of town.personally i like postin up for a little while then cruisin.


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

SJRaider18 said:


> Pretty sure hella people gonna meet up at sjbj on story n white anyways for those coming out of town.personally i like postin up for a little while then cruisin.


yup me too ill be there posted early


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SJRaider18 said:


> Pretty sure hella people gonna meet up at sjbj on story n white anyways for those coming out of town.personally i like postin up for a little while then cruisin.


 yea me I like to post up for alil while then cruise kick back chill run to people I know see hopping action going on see all the nice local and out of towner rides the only thing I hate about posting up for to long is you get the knuckle heads that dont know how to act coming through that might try to mess things up the good thing is the cruising blvd is right there on white road hopefully when leaving sjbj parking lot the blvd gets packed cruising and not just lowlows parking all night cant wait TTT


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ya we should try to not post up too long... more cruisin less shootin


----------



## sjblvdnights (May 15, 2013)

Blvd Nights is always been White Rd cruising. People will still meet up at Safeway. But instead of being there the whole time people should cruise like the old days of Blvd Nights. Blvd nights never included downtown unless the cops try to shut it down. if everyone comes up keeps its cool all should be good.... Kicking back for a while is cool but how do you show off your ride if its parked. maybe i am old school but back in the days it was about cruising not being parked.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

sjblvdnights said:


> Blvd Nights is always been White Rd cruising. People will still meet up at Safeway. But instead of being there the whole time people should cruise like the old days of Blvd Nights. Blvd nights never included downtown unless the cops try to shut it down. if everyone comes up keeps its cool all should be good.... Kicking back for a while is cool but how do you show off your ride if its parked. maybe i am old school but back in the days it was about cruising not being parked.


:thumbsup:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

sjblvdnights said:


> Blvd Nights is always been White Rd cruising. People will still meet up at Safeway. But instead of being there the whole time people should cruise like the old days of Blvd Nights. Blvd nights never included downtown unless the cops try to shut it down. if everyone comes up keeps its cool all should be good.... Kicking back for a while is cool but how do you show off your ride if its parked. maybe i am old school but back in the days it was about cruising not being parked.


 I agreed with you this event is more about CRUISING YOUR RIDE LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL DAY'S NOT JUST PARKING THE WHOLE TIME TTT FOR SJ


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

We should post up at around 6 then take off about 8 and just ride... just a suggestion


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeaaa Can't wait to hit the BLVD..with a bunch of Rides....:h5:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

Parliament will Hosting a car show please come down and support for a good Cause :thumbsup:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Go to car show, get a job, cruise for blvd nights. 
Sounds like a good saturday. ha lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Like SJRaider18 said.. same day as SJ Blvd Nights! Why not attend a free show then have a great night of cruising?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...nce-carshow-job-fair-parliament-car-club.html

Updated flyer:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

big sleeps said:


> Parliament will Hosting a car show please come down and support for a good Cause :thumbsup:


Gonna be in town that weekend to take street photography for my next book "Lowrider Oldies Vol. 2" See ya there. Garage Lowrider shots would be cool to add to this one.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

xavierthexman said:


> Gonna be in town that weekend to take street photography for my next book "Lowrider Oldies Vol. 2" See ya there. Garage Lowrider shots would be cool to add to this one.


Give me a call when you get in! (408) 646-2448 we got plenty of "in the works/garaged rides to shoot! Lol, that don't sound right.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

for everyone that has a ride pull it out the garage wash and shine it up cruise it and show it off and have a good time bring it out even if it still under construction we need all car clubs and solo riders to come out and participate if you have hoppers bring them too lets see them nose up and swang see what they can do the more rides out there the better turn so lets all do it big make this a good one cruise TTT


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

To the top


----------



## burbankfamilia (Jul 23, 2013)

sjblvdnights said:


> It Started the summer of 1993 on the Streets of East Side San Jose. Lowriders and Gente came from all over the Bay Area to Cruise White Road in ESSJ.... The streets were packed its been many years of good times. Well this August 24th marks 20 years of Blvd Nights. Come out for good times and cruise White Rd. Keep the Peace on the Blvd Thank you


what time and where on white road does it start


----------



## burbankfamilia (Jul 23, 2013)

what time where and what road does it start


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

burbankfamilia said:


> what time and where on white road does it start


 starts around 6:00 meeting location at san jose blue jeans shopping center parking lot as soon as you get close by you will start seeing rides entering the shopping center parking lot the cruising location is on white rd as soon as you leave to start cruising it right there thats were the cruise is ganna be at so people dont get confused and start going diffrent areas or run to the dog cruising starts at 8:00


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lets get this poppin


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT 4 BLVD. NIGHTS & SAN JO!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

Almost the day every one ready riding from the motown to san jo cant wait


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Lets do it big and get as much car clubs and solo riders and hoppers as possible and get all the rides out there and cruise the night away have a good time plz help spread the word out TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

Bump!!!!


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Bump this back TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

TTT 209 will be riding out modesto califas lowriding for life


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

1more week..


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


The count down begins,6 more day's.TTT 4 SJ and all the riders coming to town next weekend.


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


TTT. 5 MORE DAY'S


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:............MOTOWN CALIFAZ


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

might have to slide thru after Low Creations get together


----------



## 63chevyc10 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeeee ....4more days till the big SAN JO cruise....


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

63chevyc10 said:


> Yeeee ....4more days till the big SAN JO cruise....


Yup 4 more days! Supposed to be the biggest yet. People coming from Stockton,Modesto,Sac,San Fran,Madera,Salinas,Watson,Fresno and everywhere in between.


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

63chevyc10 said:


> Yeeee ....4more days till the big SAN JO cruise....


Yup 4 more days! Supposed to be the biggest yet. People coming from Stockton,Modesto,Sac,San Fran,Santa Rosa,Madera,Salinas,Watson,Fresno and everywhere in between.


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

63chevyc10 said:


> Yeeee ....4more days till the big SAN JO cruise....


Yup 4 more days!Supposed to be the biggest and best yet. People coming from Santa Rosa,San Fran,Stockton,Sac,CoCo county,Modesto,Merced,Madera,Fresno,Salinas,Watson, and everywhere in between.


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


TTT


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

MODESTO CALI


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> Yup 4 more days!Supposed to be the biggest and best yet. People coming from Santa Rosa,San Fran,Stockton,Sac,CoCo county,Modesto,Merced,Madera,Fresno,Salinas,Watson, and everywhere in between.


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

To the toooooooooooooooooooooooop!


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


Three more day's SJ!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

So is everybody meeting up at 9 or does the cruising start at 9?
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jando (Jun 26, 2011)

6 oclock.sjbj


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

6:00 meet up, 
8:00 roll out


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


2 more day's!


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


1 MORE DAY SJ


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

If coming from out of town, stop by the Free "Stop the Violence" car show from 11 am - 4 pm. Food, raffles, entertainment and some nice rides!











dont want to check it out because you dont know anyone? (408) 646-2448 Johnny <-- Now you know me.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

JLLP will be there....filmin the scene....cruisin it....hittin switch!z' N maybe hoppin it too


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

see you guys tmmrw :nicoderm:


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG (Feb 16, 2012)

sjblvdnights said:


>


TTT . Today's the day San Jo. Let's do this.


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Is anybody out there yet?


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

SJRaider18 said:


> Is anybody out there yet?


na, not til later

If there is maybe downtown ..I live on white by sjbj and havnt seen any cars


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

SJRaider18 said:


> Is anybody out there yet?


 I seen some rides out there cruising already im in my work van driving to my job sites theres nice rides already out there TTT FOR SJ


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Gotta baby shower. Then blvd nights... cant make the car show but i cant wait for tonite


----------



## TITOBSTL (Feb 13, 2011)

On my way!! SHAAAOOOWWWWW!!!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BLVD NIGHTs is lookin good..still out here cruising it..having a great time..


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn someone on a motorcycle got ran over....anybody know if the guy is ok?


----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

idk...just came from down town


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont know about ya'll. But i had fun watching snoop dog dance, a couple cars hopping, and seeing the strip filled with lolo's playin the jams


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

I went home right on time too, my ride died out as i was backing it into my driveway (fuse blew)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Few pictures I took a sjbj


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Going to post some Photos I took later on this evening....look out for them :nicoderm: "JLLP"


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

SJRaider18 said:


> I dont know about ya'll. But i had fun watching snoop dog dance, a couple cars hopping, and seeing the strip filled with lolo's playin the jams


 haha homie was getting down!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BLVD Nights 2013


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

I just want to add I took my daughters to San Jo to show them how we did it back in the OG day drove from Tracy in my 53 to meet with all the true Low Riders the gathering was a good turn out lots of good people just checking out the seen low riders all over getting ready to take a cruze.But I was some of the last cars that came out of the parking lot an would like to say that we as Low Riders been given a bad rep for allot of things but as I was driving out the parking lot couldn't help seen all the garbage everyone left all over the parking lot allot of beer bottles beer cans an food bags just shaking my head explaining to my kids that not all Low Riders are dirty like others an that things like this is what brought a bad rep, to Low Rider gatherings explaning to them San Jo had the baddest cruze strip I knew from king n story to santaclara back in the 80s mid 90s but all got ruined by just kids cousing trouble out in the streets an bringing it to where us low riders use to cruze now all we got is car clubs having a gathering to take a cruze like back in the days come on all u true low riders lets keep it clean in all R gathering we r not pigs lets not ruined all we got for a piece of garbage lets pick up r mess n not give no one sht to talk about . Other than that It was clean crusing down king an Santa Clara all night till 1am drove 1hr an half back home since my car drives slow but worth it , hope to see u all soon an to all hope every one is ok heard some badds but keep the peace stay safe


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BLVD NIGHTS 2013


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree we should try and keep our trash and throw it out at home thats what i did but it was overall a good time


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Newstyle Y2K said:


> I just want to add I took my daughters to San Jo to show them how we did it back in the OG day drove from Tracy in my 53 to meet with all the true Low Riders the gathering was a good turn out lots of good people just checking out the seen low riders all over getting ready to take a cruze.But I was some of the last cars that came out of the parking lot an would like to say that we as Low Riders been given a bad rep for allot of things but as I was driving out the parking lot couldn't help seen all the garbage everyone left all over the parking lot allot of beer bottles beer cans an food bags just shaking my head explaining to my kids that not all Low Riders are dirty like others an that things like this is what brought a bad rep, to Low Rider gatherings explaning to them San Jo had the baddest cruze strip I knew from king n story to santaclara back in the 80s mid 90s but all got ruined by just kids cousing trouble out in the streets an bringing it to where us low riders use to cruze now all we got is car clubs having a gathering to take a cruze like back in the days come on all u true low riders lets keep it clean in all R gathering we r not pigs lets not ruined all we got for a piece of garbage lets pick up r mess n not give no one sht to talk about . Other than that It was clean crusing down king an Santa Clara all night till 1am drove 1hr an half back home since my car drives slow but worth it , hope to see u all soon an to all hope every one is ok heard some badds but keep the peace stay safe


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BLVD NIGHTS 2013


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREETLIFE carclub had a great time see you guys at the next one


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Any videos?


----------

